# Zufalls-Passwortgennerator



## Maxim (9. Jun 2004)

Hallo 
ich muss mir ein Zufallsgenerator programmiren. Ich habe nachgelesen dass es man im Sedgewick nachlesen könnte. Konnte aber es nicht Online finden. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand so ein Algorithm hier rein posten  

Da ich mich auch mit zufallszahlen beschäftige, wollte ich auch einen Passwortgenerator 
erstellen 

auch dazu brauche ich ein Algorithm 

danke im Voraus 

Maxim


----------



## Angel (9. Jun 2004)

hmm, ich würde mal spontan sagen:

- leg dir ein Feld an mit allen möglichen Zeichen
- schreibe ne Funktion, die die passwortlänge annimmt
- schreibe in dieser Funktion einen algo, der:

1. ne schleife enthält, die bis max. zur passwortlänge läuft
2. ne zufallszahl bis max. zur feldgröße - 1 generiert (i)
3. das i-te Zeichen aus dem Feld ausliest
4. das Zeichen in nen String speichert
5. und den String bei jeden durchlauf aktualisiert

und zurückgeben lässt du das generierte pw als String, das wars eigentlich....


----------



## nArF (9. Jun 2004)

wenn das passwort z.B. 192 Bit lang sein soll, kannst du einfach 192 mal mit einer for-schleife eine zufallszahl zwischen 0 & 1 generieren und anhaengen, dann haste deinen 192 bit schlüssel.

oder du erstellst direkt eine Zahl zwischen 2^192-1 & 2^191, und wandelst diese zahl dann in bits um...
bei dieser methode wäre das erste bit des passworts allerdings immer eine 1 .

oder wenn das pwasswort einfach 8 zeichen haben soll (64 bit) , kannst du auch einfach acht mal eine zufallszahl zwischen 0 & 255 generieren und diese dann mit (char)Integer in ein zeichen umwandeln.

c Ya.


----------

